# Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot



## GoldenMic (6. Oktober 2011)

*Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Laut einer Eilmeldung der Tagesschau ist Apple Gründe Steve Jobs am Mittwoch verstorben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:
tagesschau | Facebook
Aktuelle Nachrichten - Inland Ausland Wirtschaft Kultur Sport - ARD Tagesschau


----------



## Superwip (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Tragisch... hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so schlecht um ihn steht 

Hier übrigens die Originalquelle:
http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Einer der innovativsten Köpfe der Branche ist gestorben.
Kaum jemand wie er hatte ein Gespür für Technik-Hits und deren Vermarktung.


----------



## Jaadoo (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Ist auch auf der Apple seite zu sehen.

Apple

Nur hab ich noch keine genaueren Infos gefunden, weshalb ich keine News erstellt hab, weil bei kurzen News gibts ja immer Ärger mit den Mods etc


----------



## Destination2202 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Apple co-founder Steve Jobs dead at 56 | Reuters

Dann hier nochmal, hatte den anderen Thread leider zuerst gesehen...

Wirklich tragisch :/


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

...



Man kann ja zu seiner Art "seine" Firma zu führen stehen wie man will, aber:



Er war einer der ganz Grossen, wie man Sachen verkauft wusste er wie kein zweiter, und auch war die von ihm mitgegründete Firma Apple mit verantwortlich für ein paar entscheidende Innovationen in der IT-Branche, man denke nur mal an den Durchbruch des Homecomputers ....


R.I.P. Steve Jobs. :-/



EDIT: Kondolenzen kann man wenn man möchte hier hin schicken: rememberingsteve@apple.com


----------



## KILLTHIS (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Ich war zwar nie ein Apple-Jünger, aber dennoch ist es schade - Steve Jobs war ein kreativer Kopf, der wusste, wo es lang ging. Aber nicht bloß aus dieser Sicht eine schlimme Sache, so ist doch die Tragik im Menschlichen dahinter wesentlich übler - und irgendwie auch ungerecht.
Möge der Mann in Frieden ruhen.


----------



## OctoCore (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Hmmm - ich muss gestehen, das hat mich doch schwerer getroffen, als ich es für möglich gehalten hätte.

Ein echter Verlust für die IT-Welt im speziellen und die Welt im allgemeinen.


----------



## Hübie (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Der Mann wusste wie man den Lemmingen das Geld aus der Tasche zieht. Den Tod verdienen die wenigsten, aber trauern werde ich nicht großartig. Er hat viel bewegt, polarisiert, geschmiert, geerntet, entdeckt und verschmäht. Seinen Frieden hat er nun alle mal. Den soll er in Ruhe genießen. Ein gemachter Mann war er jedenfalls.

Und bevor jetzt die Sektenjünger mich zur Kreuzigung schleppen: Habt erbarmen


----------



## Rollora (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Laut einer Eilmeldung der Tagesschau ist Apple Gründe Steve Jobs am Mittwoch verstorben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ich dachte die Regeln für Usernews beinhalten, dass diese Usernews ein paar Zeilen in eigenen Worten umfasst 


Hübie schrieb:


> Der Mann wusste wie man den Lemmingen das Geld aus  der Tasche zieht. Den Tod verdienen die wenigsten, aber trauern werde  ich nicht großartig. Er hat viel bewegt, polarisiert, geschmiert,  geerntet, entdeckt und verschmäht. Seinen Frieden hat er nun alle mal.  Den soll er in Ruhe genießen. Ein gemachter Mann war er jedenfalls.
> 
> Und bevor jetzt die Sektenjünger mich zur Kreuzigung schleppen: Habt erbarmen


 
Das war wohl kaum er sondern die Produktmanager die den Leuten das Geld erst so richtig aus der Tasche zogen.
Man darf nicht vergessen was Jobs außerhalb von Teuren Produkten alles geschaffen hat:
Next und PIXAR(!)
Also alleine für die Filme muss man ihn ja fast mögen 
(klar er hat sie nicht gedreht, aber möglich gemacht)


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Regeln für Usernews beinhalten, dass diese Usernews ein paar Zeilen in eigenen Worten umfasst


 Also .... in dem Fall kann man das wohl mal vergessen, was soll man schon gross sagen, ausser dass er jetzt nicht mehr ist?


----------



## Rollora (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Wer er war, was er geschaffen hat usw?
Also nur die Todesmeldung ist doch in keinem Fall eine Würdigung dieses großen Mannes oder? Ich meine: hat er nichts geschaffen, was eine Erwähnung wert ist, ist auch eine News überflüssig. 

Ein kurzer Umriss was er alles erreicht hat und wie sich das auf uns auswirkte fehlt nicht.

Sonst würde ja jede Usernews in Zukunft nur noch den Link zum Originalartikel (etwa Hardwarespecs) beinhalten müssen...


----------



## wubroha (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Recht hast du, Rollera 
Ansonsten R.I.P. Steve


----------



## Superwip (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*



> Man darf nicht vergessen was Jobs außerhalb von Teuren Produkten alles geschaffen hat:
> Next und PIXAR(!)


 
Die NeXT Computer waren überhaupt nicht teuer


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*



Rollora schrieb:


> Wer er war, was er geschaffen hat usw?
> Also nur die Todesmeldung ist doch in keinem Fall eine Würdigung dieses großen Mannes oder? Ich meine: hat er nichts geschaffen, was eine Erwähnung wert ist, ist auch eine News überflüssig.
> 
> Ein kurzer Umriss was er alles erreicht hat und wie sich das auf uns auswirkte fehlt nicht.
> ...


 War gar nicht respektlos gemeint, nur da jetzt noch was längeres draus zu basteln wenn nachher garantiert ein dicker Artikel auf der Main kommt erscheint mir halt überflüssig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Er war ja offensichtlich kränker als von den meisten angenommen.
Ich hätte mit 2 Jahren gerechnet, Bauspeichelkrebs ist extrem hartnäckig, aber dass er schon wenige Wochen nach der Führungsabgabe stirbt, ist schon sehr hat.
Schade, dass einer der ganz guten nicht mehr da ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

R.I.P.

Schade, er war eine der wichtigsten Persönlichkeiten und hat viel geschaffen.


----------



## Verox (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

R.I.P.

Der BWLler des Jahrhunderts und der Ingenieur des Jahrhunderts (wenn nicht sogar des 20 und 21 Jhd.) ist von uns gegangen. 

Selbst beim Verrecken hat er noch alles richtig gemacht - Biografie fertig - er verreckt. Der Tag fängt schon mal ******** an!!! KAAAACKEEEE. MUSS SOWAS SEIN KACK WELT :heil: STEVE. IDOL <3


----------



## hotfirefox (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*



Verox schrieb:


> Ingenieur des Jahrhunderts (wenn nicht sogar des 20 und 21 Jhd.) ist von uns gegangen.



Man kann es auch übertreiben!
Sicher war er sehr efolgreich aber sich nicht Ingenieur des Jahrhunderts, da gibt es ganz andere!
Auserdem muß man da nicht so ein Wind drum machen das er tod ist, irgendwann trifft es jeden und das ist immer traurig.


----------



## riedochs (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Das was faul war klar als er sich vor kurzem zurück zog. R.I.P. 
Ich mag weder Jobs noch Apple, aber er halt nunmal einiges für die IT Welt getan. Vielleicht wird Apple jetzt aber etwas menschlicher, das ist leider seit er wieder am Ruder war doch die letzten Jahre abhanden gekommen. Man kann es auch als Chance sehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Bye, bye Steve


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

wenn ich Apple und seine Politik nie gemocht habe, Steve Jobs ist einer der größten und kreativsten Köpfe unsere Zeit!

R.I.P Steve Jobs


----------



## BernhardH (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Ich halte zwar nicht von Apple und Steve Jobs aber es ist trotzdem schlimm. Er hat Apple ganz nach oben gebracht weil er sehr gute Präsentationen gemacht hat.

R.I.P Steve Jobs


----------



## AeroX (6. Oktober 2011)

R.I.P. Steve Jobs


----------



## GTA 3 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Rest In Peace Steve Jobs! Du warst ein Visionär und hast die Gesellschaft revolutioniert ! Danke !


----------



## Rizzard (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Der Nachfolger dürfte es sehr schwer haben in Jobs Fußstapfen zu treten. Ich denke sein Gespühr für die ganze Materie war fast schon einzigartig.


----------



## Koyote (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

3 Threads darüber, könnte man doch alle in einen schreiben...


----------



## ashura hades (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Tja, ich bin gegen das wofür Apple steht, aber Steve Jobs hat Respekt verdient. Also Steve, nachdem du Buddhist bist wünsche ich dir eine positive Reinkarnation.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Erst der Rückzug aus dem Apple Geschäft und jetzt Gestorben, ging alles irgendwie ganz schön schnell.


----------



## evosociety (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Nichts wird mehr so sein wie es war in der IT Welt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*



evosociety schrieb:


> Nichts wird mehr so sein wie es war in der IT Welt.


 
Sabbel mal kein Quatsch.

Finde den Thread bisschen sinnlos, nur damit hier jeder einmal sein RIP rein schreiben kann...


----------



## evosociety (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Sabbel mal kein Quatsch.
> 
> Finde den Thread bisschen sinnlos, nur damit hier jeder einmal sein RIP rein schreiben kann...


 
Haha 

Ich respektierte diesen Mann für das was er getan hat, ich konnte leider nur 2 mal mit ihm sprechen. Ich geh ja davon das der Hype und seine Jünger ihn Kaputt gemacht. So eine Fanboy Fraktion kann einfach kein Mensch mit einem IQ über Raumtemperatur gut finden.


----------



## Phili_E (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

*  "The world has lost a visionary. And there may be no greater tribute to  Steve's success than the fact that much of the world learned of his  passing on a device he invented." — Zitat von Obama über den Tod von Steve Jobs*


----------



## Adam West (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*



Phili_E schrieb:


> *  "The world has lost a visionary. And there may be no greater tribute to  Steve's success than the fact that much of the world learned of his  passing on a device he invented." — Zitat von Obama über den Tod von Steve Jobs*


 
Was für ein Gerät hat er denn *erfunden*?


----------



## Creep1972 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Nun, wie auch immer. Aber mit 56 Jahren an so was sterben, ist ja doch etwas früh. Die Lebertransplantation hat nix gebracht, trotz der Millionen die er mit seinen Produkten gemacht hat. Er war mit Sicherheit einer der ganz großen im Business, aber er war auch nur ein Mensch wie wir alle. Und es werden auch noch andere Visionäre kommen und uns mit ihren Produkten überschütten. Also, lasst mal nicht die Köpfe hängen, der IT- Markt wird uns auch in Zukunft jubelnd das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.
R.I.P. Steve Jobs


----------



## Cebion (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Sabbel mal kein Quatsch.
> 
> Finde den Thread bisschen sinnlos, nur damit hier jeder einmal sein RIP rein schreiben kann...


 
Du hast einerseits Recht, jedoch ist es nie falsch Trauer zu bekünden.
Man stirbt schließlich nur einmal.

Nagut das mit der IT-Welt ist schwachsinn, denn Steve war zwar der Begründer, jedoch haben Ingenieure das Ding gebastelt.
Wird weiterin top Produkte geben.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*



> „Apple hat ein visionäres und kreatives Genie verloren. Und die Welt einen außergewöhnlichen Menschen. Wer das Glück hatte, Steve kennenzulernen und mit ihm zu arbeiten, hat einen Freund und inspirierenden Mentor verloren. Steve hinterlässt ein Unternehmen, das nur er so aufbauen konnte, und sein Geist wird Apple für immer prägen.“
> 
> – Apple: apple.de​


 
Damit ist wieder einer der großen Pioniere der PC-Branche aus der Welt gegangen.  
Seine Ideen und Innovationen haben die heutige PC-Welt sehr geprägt. Dieser Mensch hat für seine Firma gelebt. Und das bis zum bitteren Ende! Daran können sich viele ein Beispiel nehmen! Sein Tod wird eine Lücke hinterlassen, die niemand je wieder schließen kann. 

R.I.P. Steve Jobs!


----------



## S!lent dob (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Eine strahlende LED weniger am IT Himmel, RIP Steve


----------



## dj*viper (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

...das ändert alles!



R.I.P Steve Jobs


----------



## 1975jassi (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

War schon ein genialer Kopf...


----------



## Perry (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Natürlich tut es auch mir leid um Steve Jobs, aber die Lobpreisungen über habe ich schon länger eher kritisch gesehen.
Er war ein Macher definitiv, er hatte ein Gespür dafür was funktionieren könnte und wie man es an den Mann bringt, aber vom Prinzip war er immer nur jemand der aus den Ideen Anderer die "guten" heraus gepickt und diese dann wermarktet hat, oder leicht abgewandelt vermarktet hat. Das einzige von dem ich weiß das er mehr oder weniger der Erfinder von ist, ist das iPhone, der Legende nach haben ihm seine Ingenieure den Prototyp eines dem iPad ähnlichen Gerätes gezeigt und er fragte ob man daraus nicht ein Handy machen könnte.
Ansonsten war er als Ingenieur und Programmierer eher durchschnitt, da war Wosniack in den Anfangstagen wesentlich wichtiger für die Entwicklung der ersten Apples.


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Tut mir leid das ich es so schreiben muß, aber wollen wir jetzt für jeden der Stirbt einen Thread aufmachen nur weil die Person in der Öffentlichkeit stand.
Sowas werde ich wo nie verstehen


----------



## DarkMo (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

die nachricht hat mich heute morgen auch sehr überrascht. auch wenn ich (wie viele hier scheinbar) kein fan von apple bin, so ist es doch tragisch, so früh zu sterben :/ naja, ruhe in frieden - oder reinkarniere nich unbedingt als schmetterling ^^ (wenn das mit dem buddhisten stimmt). ob mit ihm nun ein wahrhaft großer, oder nur ein unverschämt reicher starb, mag die geschichte wissen...


----------



## Adam West (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

und auch dieses "nix is mehr wie fürher" und "alles wird anders" ... omg! Er hats einfach nur verstanden den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, DAS war das einzige, was "visionär" an ihm war, nicht die veraltete und überteuerte I.... Technik!


----------



## Dynamitarde (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Ein Verkäufer Genie ist Tot


Rest in Peace Steve Jobs


----------



## ashura hades (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Tut mir leid das ich es so schreiben muß, aber wollen wir jetzt für jeden der Stirbt einen Thread aufmachen nur weil die Person in der Öffentlichkeit stand.
> Sowas werde ich wo nie verstehen


 
Ich denke mal das es so einen Thread nur bei Menschen gibt, die extrem polarisieren, wie Steve eben. Auf der einen Seite der 'geniale' Visionär, auf der anderen der eiskalte Geschäftsmann der Chinesen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken ausbeutet. Also, lass den Menschen ihre Art etwas zu verarbeiten das sie nicht verstehen.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

R.I.P. Steve Jobs

Ohne Apple sähe die Welt heute wahrscheinlich anders aus, also keine Smartphones und Tablets.
Jobs wusste wie man die alten Ideen neu umsetzt und den Kunden präsentiert.


----------



## Neox (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Egal was Apple in letzter Zeit für eine Zirkusnummer abgezogen hat, das spielt eigentlich überhaupt keine Rolle.
Wichtig ist, der Mensch der uns viele neue Innovationen brachte, teils sehr tolle Erfindungen, teils weniger Gute, ist sehr früh gestorben.

Obama würdigte ihn mit: " Die Welt hat einen Visionär verloren". 
Steve Jobs war ein Mensch, der eine Idee hatte und sie auch konsequent in seiner Firma durchsetzte. Deshalb ehrt diesen Mann, egal ob ihr Apple positiv oder negativ gegenüber steht. 
Auch in der Firma wird sich was tun, sie wird nie wieder so sein wie vorher !


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot*

Um das Ganze zu bündeln, geht es ab sofort nur noch im Kommentar-Thread der Main-Seite weiter zu diesem Thema: Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs ist tot -

-CLOSED-


----------

